# Kleine Koi im Aquarium überwintern?



## larsi112 (4. Okt. 2009)

Hallo,

mein Name ist Lars und ich habe erst in diesem Jahr angefangen mich mit Teichen zu beschäftigen. Eigentlich wollte ich einen kleinen Gartenteich bauen. Allerdings hat mich (auch durch meinen Nachbarn) das Koivirus gepackt.
Ich habe also in meinem Teich (der jetzt natürlich im nächsten Jahr von ca. 7000 l auf ca. 20 - 25000 l vergrößert werden soll) 2 Koi mit ca. 20 cm und 2 ganz kleine mit ca. 7 - 12 cm.
Jetzt habe ich gestern Abend mit meinem Nachbarn am Teich gestanden und er meint, das es für die beiden kleinen (übrigens sehr schöne Tiere) in dem Teich im Winter zu hart sei. (Er ist auch nur 1,20 m tief).
Er meinte ferner das die Fische noch nicht genug Fettreserven haben um durch den Winter zu kommen.
Als wir dann wieder im warmen Wohnzimmer waren kam uns der Gedanke für die beiden kleinen ein Aquarium für den Winter aufzustellen und sie dort im warmen überwintern zu lassen.
Eigentlich fand ich die Idee aus 2 Gründen reizvoll:
1. habe ich dann im Winter auch was von den Tieren und 2. haben sie eine bessere Möglichkeit den Winter zu überstehen.

Meint Ihr, das ich das verwirklichen kann? Es würde natürlich Teichwasser in das Becken kommen und eine Filteranlage angeschlossen werden.

Wie gesagt, es soll nur für den Winter sein, im Frühjahr nach der Teichvergrößerung kämen sie wieder dahin wo sie hingehören.

Es wäre schön wenn Ihr mir dazu einige Tips geben könntet.

Zum Schluss nochmal ein dickes Lob an dieses Forum. Ich lese hier schon einige Monate mit und habe auch auf meine Fragen alle eine Antwort bekommen. Leider bin ich mir diesmal nicht ganz sicher.

Ein paar Fotos von meinem Teich werde ich die Tage mal hochladen falls das gewünscht ist.

Vorab schon mal vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe

Lars


----------



## heiko-rech (4. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kleine Koi im Aquarium überwintern?*

Hallo,

wie groß soll denn das Becken werden? 

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## larsi112 (4. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kleine Koi im Aquarium überwintern?*

Hallo Heiko,

da habeich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht. Hole gerade ein paar Preise ein.
Denke aber das ich mindestens 200 l brauchen werde, oder?
Ich weiss schon das auch das sehr sehr klein ist, nur sehe ich so bessere
Überlebenschancen als in dem kalten Teichwasser.
Aber ich bin hat nicht sicher ob das überhaupt eine gute Lösung ist....

Gruß Lars


----------



## larsi112 (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kleine Koi im Aquarium überwintern?*

So, da hier ja leider keine aussagekräftigen Antworten kamen habe ich mich noch mal in die Weiten des Internets begeben.

Ich habe jetzt beschlossen die Fische im Teich zu lassen und den Teich mit PE-Bällen abzudichten und einen Heizstab mit Frostwächter einzubauen.

Ist zwar die kostspieliger Alternative aber dafür auch eine die für die nächsten Jahre hält.

Ich hoffe jetzt, das das die richtige Entscheidung war.

Wünsche Euch allen einen schönen Tag.

Gruß Lars


----------



## Stemar (11. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kleine Koi im Aquarium überwintern?*

Hallo Lars. Bin auch neu und hätte etwas mehr erwartet. Na ja. Was meinst Du mit PE-Bällen? Und Frostwächter? Habe einen kleinen Teich mit diversen Fischen. Genaue definitionen braucht man eh nicht ein zu bringen. Un..Koi..forme antworten sind die Regel. Kannst Du mir vieleicht weiterhelfen?


----------



## Annett (11. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kleine Koi im Aquarium überwintern?*

Hallo Ihr beiden.

Wenn mal keine Antworten kommen, kanns auch daran liegen, dass das Thema schon mal (meist mehrfach) da war.
Dafür gibts dann wohl oder übel (ich find sie gut, andere vielleicht weniger  ) die Suchfunktion.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19612/?q=fische+Aquarium+%FCberwintern
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6598/?q=fische+Aquarium+%FCberwintern
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3468/?q=fische+Aquarium+%FCberwintern
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3415/?q=fische+Aquarium+%FCberwintern
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3438/?q=fische+Aquarium+%FCberwintern
Die roten Worte waren meine Suchbegriffe.

Ich empfinde 200 Liter für zwei 20cm Fische schon etwas wenig... dann vielleicht doch lieber ne große Regentonne temperiert aufstellen? Mit Filter und allem drum und dran?
Oder bei ebay nach einem größeren AQ Ausschau halten. 

Ob Koi oder __ Goldfisch im AQ spielt nur eine Rolle, wenn es um größere Exemplare geht. Die Ansprüche an ein AQ sind vermutlich recht ähnlich, wobei die Koi Pflegefehler (schlechte Wasserwerte, Futter etc.) sicherlich weniger verzeihen als eher robuste Goldfische.

Mit dem Suchbegriff "Teichabdeckung" gibt es auch noch einiges Interessantes zu lesen:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24414/?q=teichabdeckung
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15737
u.v.a.m. 

Vermutlich habt Ihr damit das WE über genug zu lesen. 
Bei dem Wetterchen kann man doch eigentlich nur Indoor zu Gange sein. 

Beste Grüße
Annett


----------



## Christine (11. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kleine Koi im Aquarium überwintern?*

Hallo Stemar,

1. Wenn Du direkt auf einen Beitrag antwortest brauchst Du diesen nicht noch einmal zu zitieren - das bläht den Beitrag nur unnütz auf.

2. Was meinst Du mit "hätte etwas mehr erwartet"? Die Antworten, die Du suchst, sind alle hier im Forum vorhanden. Du musst es nur richtig nutzen. Versuch es z.B. mal mit der Suchfunktion.

Zum Thema PE-Bälle hab ich das mal für Dich gemacht:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/fo...searchinfo=1&photoplog_searchquery=PE-B%E4lle

Hier findest Du viele Themen, die sich mit "Winter am Teich" schon beschäftigten. Jetzt musst Du nur noch lesen und das Ganze für Deinen Teich umsetzen. Oder dann gezielt in der richtigen Rubrik nachfragen.

Edit: Annett war einsam aber schneller


----------



## kawa dirk (11. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kleine Koi im Aquarium überwintern?*

Hallo



Stemar schrieb:


> Hallo Lars. Bin auch neu und hätte etwas mehr erwartet. Na ja.



Dito 

Dein Teich ist 1,20 m tief ? Meiner schafts grad auf einen Meter
Nach langen Lesetagen im Netz , was so gesprochen wird und  meiner erfahrung von meinem alten Teich der grad mal 60 cm tief war, würde ich mir an Deiner Stelle keine Gedanken  machen.

Gruss Dirk


----------



## zAiMoN (13. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kleine Koi im Aquarium überwintern?*

hab auch drei kleine koi und find die idee mit dem überwintern gut , weil die koi bestimmt schneller wachsen werden  

überlege noch ob ich filter durchlaufen lasse hoffe der friert nich ein , 

pumpe kann ich denk ich bei 1,80 im teich lassen ..

aq so groß wie möglich aber temperatur ?


----------



## herbi (13. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kleine Koi im Aquarium überwintern?*

Servus,...

sorry hab ich direkt übersehen,....
*
Natürlich kann mann kl. Koi im Aquarium überwintern,...!*
Man sollte aber die Scheiben auf der Seite und hinten mit einer dunklen Wand versehen (Aquariumhintergrund reicht ),...*den die kl. sind am Anfang recht scheu* und stossen gerne *mit der  Nase an die Scheibe*,....! Dadurch bekommen sie *schnell offene Wunden*,...!
200ltr. dürften *für zwei 7-12cm Koi* durchaus reichen (m.M),....*Frischwasserzufuhr einmal wöchtl.* mitgerechnet,....!
Ebenfalls würde *Zimmertemperatur* völlig reichen,.... (meine stehen im Keller 13°C aber Heizung zuschaltbar!)
*Futter wie gewohnt,....*

So hast du von den kleinen auch im Winter was,...
(nächstes Frühjahr kommen sie aber in den Teich und bleiben da,....)

Viel Spaß dabei,....


----------



## Wuzzel (14. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kleine Koi im Aquarium überwintern?*

Hallo zusammen ,
hab den Thread auch erst jetzt entdeckt. 
Überwintern im inneren ist normal überhaupt kein Problem. 
Allerdings ist die Lösung die Du jetzt gewählt hast vermutlich noch besser. 

Das einzige wo ich Bauchschmerzen hätte ist das Aquarium und den Filter jetzt noch optimal einzufahren. Das braucht einige Wochen. Auch würde ich das Aquarium besser in einen Kühlen Raum stellen, dann ist der Temperaturunterschied für die Fische geringer. Ein unbeheiztes Treppenhaus z.B. oder ein Keller ist idealer als das mollig geheizte Wohnzimmer. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## larsi112 (14. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kleine Koi im Aquarium überwintern?*

Hallo,

danke für Eure Antworten. 

Wie gesagt, ich lasse die Kleinen jetzt auch draussen. Meine Abdeckung ist bereits da. Im Moment hat das Wasser nachts noch ca. 10 °C. 

Würde mich doch sehr freuen wenn die Fische meinen ersten Winter überleben.

Nochmals vielen Dank.......

Lars


----------

